# Risikobeurteilung bei VIELE ähnliche Maschinen. Wie in Praxis ?



## JesperMP (22 Juni 2021)

Ich benötige einen Ratschlag, wie man die Risikobeurteilung für Anlagen mit vielen ähnlichen Maschinen handhabt.
Ich kenne mich gut damit aus wie man die Risikobeurteilung für eine einzelne Maschine erstellt.
Das Anlage ist eine Sammlung von Maschinen. Etwa 50 Geräte, meistens haben einen EG Einbauerklärung typisch Förderbänder und Rinnen. Einige Sind eigenständige Maschinen mit eine EG Konformitätserklärung.
Die Frage ist wie man für das Gesammtanlage praktisch dies Hantiert ?
Wenn ich versuche dies in einen gemeinsames Risikobeurteilung zu sammeln, dann wird dies zu ein enormen Dokument, und schwierig zu warten. Ich habe damit schon angefangen, finde aber dass die Aufgabe viel grösser ist als gedacht. Es ist als ob das Dokument mit der Anzahl der Maschinen exponentiell wächst.

Ich habe die Idée, dass ich in die Risikobeurteilung für das gesammtanlage, anstatt jeden Maschine zu nennen, nur ein Anzahl "Typen" zu beschreiben. Dann beschreibe ich z.B. nur 3 Typen von Transportbänder anstatt 20 einzelne Transportbänder.
Dann in eine separaten Dokument liste ich die einzelne Maschinen, und referiere für jeden Maschine die Risikobeurteilung und die Type. Diesen separaten Dokument kann ich auch die Anforderungen von die Maschinenhersteller auflisten, so dass alles in eine Dokument gesammelt wird.

Wird das funktionieren ?
Wie macht man es anders ?


----------



## Martin76 (22 Juni 2021)

mit was arbeitest du?
In Safexpert gibt es die Möglichkeit in einem Projekt in der Projektstruktur einzelne Maschinen aufzunehmen (entweder durch verknüpfen oder durch einbetten). Dann kann jede Maschine mit separat bewertet werden und dann nur noch die Schnittstellen in dem übergeordneten Projekt bewertet werden.
Du sagst du kennst dich gut aus, deshalb spar ich mir die Fragen zur Verkettung und Gesamtheit von Maschinen und ob eine Gesamt CE sein muss.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Juni 2021)

Ich erstelle die Risikobeurteilung Manuell. Safexpert habe ich nicht. 
Bis jetzt habe ich mir nur mit Standardmaschinen beschäftigt. D.h ich arbeite mit denselbe Risikobeurteilung über langer Zeit (jahren).
Es ist eine neuen Fall für mich, das ich die Risikobeurteilung für eine Gesammtanlage erstellen muss. 
Erstens, es muss in relativer kurzer Zeit ertsellt werden. 
Zweitens es besteht von viele Einzel-Maschinen die den Arbeit vervielfältiget. 
Die Zeit wird mir zu kurz.

Safexpert oder ähnliche wäre interessant. Gibt es noch Vorschläge ?

Und ja, es ist eine Gesammtheit von Maschinen.


----------



## Martin76 (22 Juni 2021)

Im End Effekt bleibt dir nicht viel übrig. Muss ja sowieso alles bewertet werden.
In Excel z.B. würde die ähnlichen Maschinen in eine neue Arbeitsmappe kopieren und anpassen.
Wenn das erledigt ist, eine neue Arbeitsmappe erstellen für Schnittstellen/Gesamte Maschine (z.B. Zellen ein und Ausläufe/Bänder usw.).
Das Zusammenfassen der Komponenten bringt dich meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter. Denn auf der Basis deiner Risikobeurteilung wird ja die abschließende Sicherheitsprüfung gemacht (z.B. Abschaltungen für *jeden* Bandmotor/ Piktogramme "Achtung heiß" auf jeden Motor). Außerdem kommt ja die Sistemaberechnung auch noch. Ich denke hier würdest du am falschen Ende Zeit sparen. Copy/Paste tuts auch.
Aber hör dir gerne auch andere Meinungen an.


----------



## stevenn (23 Juni 2021)

ich habe für jede einzelne Maschine eine Risikobeurteilung. Wenn die Maschinen ähnlich sind, wird eine Risikobeurteilung kopiert *und* an die aktuelle Maschine *angepasst. *Für die Gesamt CE gibt es dann eine eigene Risikobeurteilung in der dann die Schnittstellen, Gefahren und Risikominderungsmaßnahmen beschrieben sind,


----------



## s_kraut (15 Juli 2021)

Wir machen es so: 
1. jede zugelieferte Maschine hat vom Lieferanten ihre eigene BA mit den verbleibenden Restrisiken (die Risikobeurteilung liegt uns in dem Fall ja nicht vor, sondern sie bleibt beim Lieferanten)
2. jede selber gebaute Maschine bekommt während der Konstruktion erstmalig eine maschinenspezifische Risikobeurteilung, die wird abgelegt. Die verbleibenden Restrisiken wandern in die BA. 
3. jede Anlage besteht aus Maschinen (1. oder 2.) und hat zudem eine anlagenspezifische Risikobeurteilung, die greift die ganzen einzel-Restrisiken auf und betrachtet das Zusammenspiel. 

Bei 3. hätte ich am Liebsten immer den Betreiber mit am Tisch, damit der mitreden kann. Aber das klappt oft nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> (die Risikobeurteilung liegt uns in dem Fall ja nicht vor, sondern sie bleibt beim Lieferanten)


Das ist ein Fehler. Lieferant nicht mehr existent ... Pech gehabt.
Laut Norm muss der Lieferant die RB nicht mitliefern, wir fordern es aber in unseren Einkaufs- und Vertragsbedingungen


----------



## s_kraut (15 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fehler. Lieferant nicht mehr existent ... Pech gehabt.


Das Risiko hast trotzdem: Fragen, Wünsche...Pech gehabt.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Laut Norm muss der Lieferant die RB nicht mitliefern, wir fordern es aber in unseren Einkaufs- und Vertragsbedingungen


Okay und das gehen alle Lieferanten mit? 
Gebt Ihr denen dann eine Form vor oder kommt dann jeder mit seinem eigenen Stil daher?
Darf ich fragen welche Branche du unterwegs bist?

Uns reicht im Prinzip die BA und da muss alles relevante drin stehen. Ggf. plus Elektrodoko falls relevant.
Genauso reicht unseren Kunden die BA und da muss alles relevante drin stehen. Ggf. plus Elektrodoko falls relevant.

Kam aber auch schon vor, dass der Kunde die RB explizit von uns haben wollte oder mit uns zusammen die HAZOP machen wollte. Bieten wir auch an €€.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2021)

Wir geben keine Form vor.
Klar hält sich bei manchen Lieferanten die Begeisterung in engen Grenzen.
Aber:
Wir sind Betreiber und da gilt die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
Auf CE-Zeichen und BA verlassen reicht uns eben in dem Kontext nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (4 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> s_kraut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (die Risikobeurteilung liegt uns in dem Fall ja nicht vor, sondern sie bleibt beim Lieferanten)
> ...


Ist mMn egal. Spähtestens beim Lieferung liegt die EG Einbauerklärung oder Konformtitätserklärung mit dementsprechende BA vor.
Geht die Lieferant spähter unter, dann wird es nicht mein Verantwortlichkeit dass die RB nicht mehr zu finden ist.

Wenn die Lieferant die RB ausliefern wurde, gibt es denn ominiöse Nebenwirkungen im Sinne Verantwortlichkeit ? Z.B. wenn die RB sehr schlecht oder falsch ausgeführt ist, und weil dies mir dann bekannt ist, bin ich dann mitverantwortlich beim Unfall ?


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist mMn egal. Spähtestens beim Lieferung liegt die EG Einbauerklärung oder Konformtitätserklärung mit dementsprechende BA vor.
> Geht die Lieferant spähter unter, dann wird es nicht mein Verantwortlichkeit dass die RB nicht mehr zu finden ist.
> 
> Wenn die Lieferant die RB ausliefern wurde, gibt es denn ominiöse Nebenwirkungen im Sinne Verantwortlichkeit ? Z.B. wenn die RB sehr schlecht oder falsch ausgeführt ist, und weil dies mir dann bekannt ist, bin ich dann mitverantwortlich beim Unfall ?



Jesper das ist überhaupt nicht egal, denn:
Gibt es den Lieferant nicht mehr und jemand muss die Anlage umbauen, musst du - wenn du Pech hast - die komplette Risikobeurteilung neu machen.
Als Betreiber hast du Sorgfaltspflichten im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Sich blind auf ein CE-Zeichen zu verlassen ist nicht empfehlendswert. Wir prüfen die RB und auch die Berechnung (Sistema). Wenn wir Zweifel bei Funktionen haben, wird mit dem Lieferant diskutiert. Uns sind mittlerweile einige heftige Sicherheitsmängel bei Neuanlagen aufgefallen.


----------



## marscho (4 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jesper das ist überhaupt nicht egal, denn:
> Gibt es den Lieferant nicht mehr und jemand muss die Anlage umbauen, musst du - wenn du Pech hast - die komplette Risikobeurteilung neu machen.
> Als Betreiber hast du Sorgfaltspflichten im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Sich blind auf ein CE-Zeichen zu verlassen ist nicht empfehlendswert. Wir prüfen die RB und auch die Berechnung (Sistema). Wenn wir Zweifel bei Funktionen haben, wird mit dem Lieferant diskutiert. Uns sind mittlerweile einige heftige Sicherheitsmängel bei Neuanlagen aufgefallen.


Ich denke, da muss man schon mal unterscheiden zwischen Betreiber und Herstellersicht

*Aus Betreibersicht:* Ich persönlich würde als Zuständiger bei einem "Endanwender" *definitiv* schauen, dass die RB Bestandteil meiner Liefervorschriften ist. Genau aus den beschriebenen Gründen.

*Aus Herstellersicht:* Das trifft nun eher auf mich zu - meiner *persönlichen* Erfahrung nach (hängt natürlich vom "durchschnittlichen" Kundenkreis ab) bekommen max. 15% unserer Kunden die RB. Diejenigen, die sich dafür interessieren bzw. das vielleicht auch mal grundlegend verstehen, liegen eher bei 5%. Auf Sistema trifft das noch sehr viel weniger zu. Warum soll ich was liefern/budgetieren, was mir sowieso keiner bezahlt bzw. bezahlen will? Es kommt dann ja auch immer noch sowas wie Übersetzung hinzu, wenn der Kunde denn sinnvoll damit was anfangen will. Ja, man "muss die ja sowieso machen", trotzdem muss ich das nach geltenden allgemeinen Vorschriften nicht so ohne weiteres raus geben.
Ich habe z.B. aktuell einen Kunden, der explizit nach Auftrag mein Validierungsprotokoll bekommen wird. Normalerweise gibt's immer ein extra Protokoll für den Kunden, welches eher auf Wiederholungsprüfungen hin geschrieben ist (Signatur/en prüfen, dann erübrigen sich viele Prüfungen oftmals, gerade wenn's programmintern ist). Da wird dann aber nicht extra die Arbeit gemacht, jetzt noch heraus zu suchen, welche Prüfpunkte denn als relevant für eine Wiederholungsprüfung angesehen werden und welche nicht - das muss er dann schon selbst machen.

Nebenbei sei noch gesagt: Nicht alles, was sich der Kunde so als "sicher" vorstellt, ist auch immer sinnvoll. Ich arbeite sehr viel lieber mit Kunden zusammen, die sich sicherheitstechnisch auskennen - weil da oft da das Bewusstsein ganz anders ausgeprägt ist, wenn man etwa bei Beistellungen etwas bemängeln muss (Quittierung mit statischen Signalen hab ich irgendwie nach wie vor dauernd...). Nichtsdestotrotz muss man die hin und wieder auch mal einbremsen und ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass die Vorstellungen auch validiert (geprüft) werden müssen. Die - sicherheitstechnisch als relevant angesehene - Leuchtanzeige abhängig von zwei Sensoren grün leuchten lassen? Fein, einfach. Abhängig von der Betriebsart nun aber über (potenziell sichere, wenn der Geber das hergibt) Integerwerte mathematische Operationen durchführen lassen und bei Passen grün leuchten? Das auch noch dynamisch, da abhängig vom Werkzeug unterschiedlich (also eher die Differenz zwischen sich zwei dynamisch ändernden Werten)? Sollte man sich wohl nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob das so wichtig ist.


----------



## s_kraut (4 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jesper das ist überhaupt nicht egal, denn:
> Gibt es den Lieferant nicht mehr und jemand muss die Anlage umbauen, musst du - wenn du Pech hast - die komplette Risikobeurteilung neu machen.


Gut, wenn du eine gekaufte Maschine modifizierst, dann musst du die komplette Risikobeurteilung machen. Wenn dein Lieferant dir seine internen Designunterlagen Risikobeurteilung und Berechnungen zur Verfügung stellt (in brauchbarem Format), dann sparst du dir viel Arbeit. Brauchst dann "nur" noch prüfen ob die Maßnahmen nach aktuellem Stand der Technik noch hinreichend sind und ob du neue Gefährdungen geschaffen hast, die gemindert werden müssen. 

Nach der Modifikation bist du Hersteller und Betreiber gleichzeitig.

Was ich bisher so an kundenseitigen Modifikationen gesehen habe, hat meistens Hinweise darauf gegeben was er primär erreichen wollte - war aber meistens völlig anders ausgeführt als wie wir das als Hersteller gemacht hätten. 

Und teils werden durch die Modifikation Sekundärwirkungen eingebaut, die der Betreiber nicht bedacht hat. z.B. juhu N2-Einsparung erreicht, oops funktionale Sicherheit Explosionsschutz steht nur noch auf einem Bein. 

Wir bieten daher unseren Kunden an, Modifikationen, Änderungen oder Erweiterungen Hand in Hand durchzuführen - dann bleibt die Verantwortung Hersteller / Betreiber geteilt und er hat eine Chance auf eine professionelle Ausführung.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Als Betreiber hast du Sorgfaltspflichten im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Sich blind auf ein CE-Zeichen zu verlassen ist nicht empfehlendswert. Wir prüfen die RB und auch die Berechnung (Sistema). Wenn wir Zweifel bei Funktionen haben, wird mit dem Lieferant diskutiert. Uns sind mittlerweile einige heftige Sicherheitsmängel bei Neuanlagen aufgefallen.


Hoffe die Mängel kamen bei der Designprüfung auf und nicht nach Auslieferung


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

Die Mängel wurden teils in den Durchsprachen und teils nach Auslieferung erkannt.
Du siehst einfach nicht Alles vorher auf dem CAD.


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Mängel wurden teils in den Durchsprachen und teils nach Auslieferung erkannt.
> Du siehst einfach nicht Alles vorher auf dem CAD.


OK, vielleicht nicht gerade bie _Auslieferung_, aber wenn der Lieferant gerade nach der _Inbetriebnahme_ runter geht dann ist es für mich nicht schlimm (das Support fehlt ist eine andere Thema). 
Meine Szenarie ist das ich bin der Lieferant von eine Gesammtanlage für eine Kunde. Eine andere Szenarie ist ich muss eine bestehende Kunden-Anlage (von mir geliefert) ändern oder erweitern.
Die Anlagenteile mit Einbauerklärungen sind recht einfach und werden selber oft nicht geändert, selbst wenn das Anlage spähter geändert wird. 
Die Maschinen mit Konformitätserklärungen, wenn der Lieferant runter geht, dann ist es meistens "Finger weck". Die Übergänge kann geändert werden, aber die Maschinen nicht. Eine RB und und und für ene bestehende alte "Fremd" Maschine lohnt sich einfach nicht. Nicht unmöglich, aber einfach zu viel Aufwand.

Zum ursprünglichen Thema, meine Idée eine RB mit die unterschiedliche Typen von Maschinen anstatt jeden einzelne Maschine zu beschreiben findet kein Resonanz ?
Die dazuhörige Testprotokoll kann ich dynamisch generieren, aus die Liste von Maschinen und Typen von Maschinen.


----------



## Tommi (5 August 2021)

> Uns sind mittlerweile einige heftige Sicherheitsmängel bei Neuanlagen aufgefallen.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings ist es insgesamt im Laufe der Jahre
besser geworden.

Zum ursprünglichen Thema:

Ich glaube, daß es besser ist, für jede einzelne Maschine eine eigene RB zu haben.
Ob Du intern 80% standardisiert hast und es nur kopierst, ist ja Deine Sache.
Ein Beamter der Gewerbeaufsicht möchte immer Unterlagen für DIESE Maschine
oder auch für DIESE Tätigkeit sehen. Die Erfahrung habe ich!


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2021)

@Tommi.
Bei uns ist "DIESE Maschine" das Gesammtanlage.
Für die Teilkomponenten haben wir für sämtliche die EG Einbauerklärungen oder EG Konformtitätserklärungen und BA. Wir bekommen in der Regel nur dies von die Unterlieferanten. Die RB bekommen wir nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

Ich glaub so langsam weiß ich was du meinst Jesper.
Bei einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen sind es ja meist die Schnittstellen (mechanisch und elektrisch), die betrachtet werden müssen.
Hier kannst du sicher standardisieren und dir einen Baukasten zusammenstellen.


----------



## s_kraut (5 August 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings ist es insgesamt im Laufe der Jahre
> besser geworden.
> 
> Zum ursprünglichen Thema:
> ...


Man kann auch mit Baumustern arbeiten, die dann halt projektbezogen ableiten.


----------



## s_kraut (5 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Tommi.
> Bei uns ist "DIESE Maschine" das Gesammtanlage.
> Für die Teilkomponenten haben wir für sämtliche die EG Einbauerklärungen oder EG Konformtitätserklärungen und BA. Wir bekommen in der Regel nur dies von die Unterlieferanten. Die RB bekommen wir nicht.


1. Wenn ihr die RB nicht bekommt - und meistens bekommt man die nicht einfach so - dann werdet ihr wohl für eure Gesamtanlage sämtliche BA der Einzelmaschinen durcharbeiten und die dort gelisteten Restrisiken behandeln, bis diese nach gesetzlichen Vorgaben und gesellschaftlich akzeptablen Kriterien hinreichend gemindert sind. So viel zu den Einzelmaschinen, das ist das Eine.

2. Das Andere zum Thema Anlage folgt:
Darüber hinaus können durch die Integration oder den Betrieb zusätzliche Risiken entstehen, die nicht aus den einzelnen Maschinen kommen, sondern aus deren Zusammenspiel.
Stichworte: verwendete oder verarbeitete Materialien und Substanzen, Explosionsschutz oder - wie Blockmove erwähnte - Schnittstellen an der Anlage.
Die müsst Ihr als Integratoren besonders genau betrachten, behandeln und dokumentieren (RB). 

3. Am Ende wird euer Kunde eine Art von Dokumentation bekommen. Er muss die Anlage sicher betreiben können und er muss die Maßnahmen kennen, die zur Aufrechterhaltung der funktionalen Sicherheit erforderlich sind, Infos zu beiden obigen Blöcken 1 und 2, Prüf- und Wartungspläne usw.

Oder?

Es gibt auch eine Reihe von professionellen Beratern und Fachinstitutionen die bei so etwas gern helfen für ein paar €.


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2021)

@s_kraut:
1, 2 und 3 ist mir schon klar


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

Jetzt mal nicht übertreiben.
Es ist von Fördertechnikelementen, Rinnen und Ähnlichen die Rede.
Da ist nun eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen oder die Zusammenstellung zu einer Anlage keine Raketenwissenschaft sondern einfach nur ne Menge Arbeit. Klar muss man viel beachten (bis hin zum Warnschild für Herzschrittmacherträger), aber man kann viel vereintheitlichen und Copy Paste arbeiten


----------



## s_kraut (5 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es ist von Fördertechnikelementen, Rinnen und Ähnlichen die Rede.


🤠 Dann ist es umso schneller fertig...aber vom Prinzip her wird man es schon so oder so ähnlich aufziehen. Gern her damit wenn es auch leichter geht.


----------

